# Dauphin Island or Ft Morgan? Specs and Reds



## waterman13 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm new to the whole spec and red fishing concept. I've been fishing offshore forever and would like to get into fishing inshore. I live in Daphne, would yall recommend I fish down off of ft morgan or dauphin island this time of year? Or further up in Mobile bay? I have a boat and I plan on going this friday and maybe saturday. Got a popping cork and gulp shrimp setup.

Any help is greatly appreciated. Also - some good tackle shops that I can go to, to get info on spots to fish would be a lot of help. I've down a search but haven't found much info on fishing mobile bay, ft morgan, gulf shores and dauphin island.

I'll be sure to post a report and pictures. Thanks


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Go to J & Ms in orange beach, they'll set you up. Not sure about DI but around ft Morgan is pretty good. Try the rigs near ft Morgan or Dixie bar. The State Pier in GS kills some nice fish too!


----------



## 90mph (Mar 7, 2009)

This time of year is Spec heaven on your end of the bay. Launch at the causeway and look for the birds between the causeway and north where the power lines cross.


----------



## chadau79 (Aug 2, 2010)

90 mph, what tide is best to fish this time of year around the causeway? Is tide more important, or time of day right now?


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Specs and reds getting hammered at DI last night, that's the word I'm getting.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

You live in Daphne, no need to go so far good fishing and info is on your doorstep.

Scott's B&T on the Causeway @ Blakely River in Spanish Fort.
Delta fishing will only get better as the weather and water cool.

Fisherman's Discount on Hwy 98 south of Fairhope is only 5 minutes from the Fish River bridge or Weeks Bay launches.
Either launch gives you access to Fish River and/or Mobile Bay reefs.

:thumbup:


----------



## hewes15 (Sep 8, 2011)

ft.morgan is awesome this time of year..drift dixey bar starting around 6 feet and go from there.. with either live pinfish, big storm lures, or doa's..use about a 3oz egg sinker with a leader..got some nice reds and jacks there last weekend...


----------

